# Remember when they painted your tonsils for a sore throat?



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you remember when you were a kid and the doctor or your mom/dad would paint your tonsils when you had a horrible sore throat? My dad did this for us kids and I swear he used merthiolate and a q-tip. Is this something we could do today? Is there some other substance that would work better or be safer? Does this actually work? I don't remember having strep throat until I was an adult.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002678.htm

There's a reason that isn't done any longer.

.....Alan.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Chloraseptic sore throat spray. It works, is fruit flavored and doesn't make you gag.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

A.T. Hagan said:


> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002678.htm
> 
> There's a reason that isn't done any longer.
> 
> .....Alan.


 I sure wish I had that info back when I was hollaring and Moma was saying that burning was the medicine working. I thought it was killing me and looks like I was right.  :Bawling::Bawling: Eddie


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

Eddie, I know how you feel. My dad would put it on a q-tip and make me suck the q-tip. It did seem to work but I guess I was wise to be afraid of the stuff.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I would never tell my mom when my throat hurt, because she used to paint with iodine. Don't know which made me gag worse, the iodine or the swabbing itself.

Pony!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Was the painting done for strep? We kids never had it done, but shortly after my parents were married they both got sick & the doctor swabbed their throats. Mom could handle it but Daddy gagged so bad he didn't trust doctors after that! I guess that's what saved us from having it done.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Didn't the medication they use to use for that have mercury in it?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL...I read this as "Remember when they painted your TOENAILS for a sore throat".

I need to have my eyes checked.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Interesting that the "poisonous ingredient" listed on the website is thimerosol, the same ingredient they use in flu shots. 

I'm presently on a waiting list to get my tonsils removed....at age 43! LOL Not looking forward to that, I hear that it's not a nice thing to get done. But then again, chronically painful throats all winter ain't no picnic either.


----------

